# zilla 1k



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

What size lugs do you use on a zilla 1k .1/4 ,5/16, 3/8 ,????


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I used 1/4 lugs, but it looks like the holes would accommodate 5/16 inch.


----------



## dillond666 (Dec 27, 2010)

I used M8 lugs and M8 bolts.

That's pretty much 5/16 in old money ;-)


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> What size lugs do you use on a zilla 1k .1/4 ,5/16, 3/8 ,????


I used M8. What motor are you using? What battery?


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey jr dragster! 

We are using 5/16" bolts with 5/16" crimped cable lugs. Seems to fit the best. 

Casey


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

major said:


> I used M8. What motor are you using? What battery?


Thanks guys 
major i got yaberts motor and gear box from his bike ,i will us the A123s from last year and save up to get a pack from Derrick next year.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Should i run an extra 12 volt battery or a dc/dc converter ? will only be running controller and a flashing strobe light that is mandatory.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> Should i run an extra 12 volt battery or a dc/dc converter ? will only be running controller and a flashing strobe light that is mandatory.


You'll need 12V for the contactor also. A DC/DC is extra complexity and reliability problems so I'd go with a small tool battery like this: 











We talked about here : http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=273741#post273741


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey jr dragster!

We decided against the DCDC converter and are running a 4ah battery from High Tech Systems for the 12v system. I believe Shawn Lawless runs this in his Junior Dragster too. It's a nice tight package and install.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1031...31989174113233/5849132190731988690?banner=pwa

I have done a draw test with two albright contactors, coolant pump, hairball, and grote led light running we are drawing about 2.75 amps. So, the battery should last about 1.5 hours from full charge. What's cool about this battery is it can be charged from any 12v charger. Derek recommends nothing over 9 amps charging current. Our Odyssey charger that we were using for our drag truck pc 680's is 6 amps so it's perfect! 

Casey



jr dragster said:


> Should i run an extra 12 volt battery or a dc/dc converter ? will only be running controller and a flashing strobe light that is mandatory.


----------

